# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Nanofibers

## cdadams

Does anyone have experience with "nanofiber" products that make your hair look fuller?  Two such products are made by Toppik and Nanogen.  My hair is thinning on the crown, but still relatively "okay."

The products look interesting and have good reviews on Amazon, but if anyone here has experince with them, i would greatly appreciate hearing about it.

If you have used any of these products, did you also buy the "special hair-sprays" that the companies sale?  Some of the reviews suggested using normal hair spray products, but only in the areas where you want to use the nanofibers.

thanks!

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

I use Toppik religiously. It does wonders cosmetically. It is pretty messy when you apply it and it will take some practice. I do not purchase the hair sprays from the companies. I use my own hair spray. From my experience, you definitely need hair spray to keep it in your hair.  I put the toppik on in the morning and then put hair spray all over. I wait for the spray to dry and then I comb it through. This gives a very thick look. Once coming through, I apply another round of hair spray so that the toppik will stay in for the rest of the day. For me,  it comes off very easily in water. If you need to go swimming, I would try Dermmatch.

----------


## bigmac

I`ve tried most products on the market and for me Nanogen Fibres seem to be the best there is.

Take a look at this link where you can see what a difference it made.

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...?p=512#post512

As for the locking mists,i`ve tried them and hairspray works exactly the same.
Try and use a hairspray with minimal odour.

bm

----------


## Andyman79

Nanogen and Toppik seem to be getting the best press from what I have seen, one seems to be bigger in Europe and one in the US.

----------


## ohlife

Which is the best for the temple region? I mean, my hair isn't too bad at the moment.. but at times (and most likely in the near future) it's a bit thin and you can see a bit of my scalp etc. So really I need something that will work for that area. Also, which is the most resistant to water and sweat? And how do you actually apply the stuff for this area? cheers guys.

----------


## bigmac

Dermmatch is your best bet imo for the temple/hairline area.

----------


## Winston

Dermmatch is good and I know Spencer Kobren recommends it, but I find it a little difficult to use in the hairline. You have to apply it at least 1/4 inch behind your existing hairline to make it look natural so you cant really thicken the very front.  It can also look chalky in certain light.

----------


## krauss

I have used Toppik for years now, and i like it.  have never used dermmatch though.  until i find a solution for myelf i might get some dermmatch and try that too.

----------


## JumpingJack101

Actually went from 35 years old to 48 on Toppik and absolutely noone ever noticed except for my barber. Once the frontal or crown area thins too too much however(which is where I am now in the frontal area) you can no longer get away with using it undetected as it requires a certain amount of hair to be present to attach itself to. Toppiks fiber hold spray is good as well but I never needed it until the last few years.

For anyone just starting to thin, Toppik based on my experience can buy you a few years of added density and volume.

----------


## Levone

Dermmatch comes as a pad and a brush that you apply to your head and scalp in a painting/applying make-up way. 
Nanogen comes as a tub of tiny fibres that you sprinkle over your hair. The fibres cover the thinner spots by attaching to existing hairs which makes your hair look thicker.

----------


## krauss

> Dermmatch comes as a pad and a brush that you apply to your head and scalp in a painting/applying make-up way. 
> Nanogen comes as a tub of tiny fibres that you sprinkle over your hair. The fibres cover the thinner spots by attaching to existing hairs which makes your hair look thicker.


 I tried nanogen, I think I have way too much baldness for this stuff to look good.  Its o.k. if you are just starting to thin, but not Mr. Clean like I am in some spots.

----------


## dgman21

I'm assuming nanogen is like Topik. I have some Topik but have not really used it yet cause i have longer hair and comb it to the side and use this thickener powder potion that helps it stay in place. That way it covers the frontal balding but after a shower or rain you can realy seee it bad. I wish I can slick my hair back.
I guess if I had shorter hair it could help the frontal area. I remember when i didnt have to mess with this and can go swimming.

How can 5 months do so much? Anyone on Suboxone/Subutex?

----------


## garageland

Nanogen, Is a great product for the crown and top of the head, I have used it on my crown many times,it is true you need some thin hair there at least for it to work. I like it I just don't use it very often as I find it annoying have to wash it out before going to bed, either that or have a black pillow!

----------


## kevmal

hi my name is Ger and i have been using nanofibers for a few months and its great. makes my hair look fuller and thicker and you would never know im using anything. a word of advice dont go near  AIDEN CLARKE HAIR DESIGN IRELAND from DUNDALK CO LOUTH he will take your money and you will never see the product, believe he screwed me and 2 of my friends out of 127euro. BOOTS will order it for you, it might take a few days but at least youll get it.

----------


## kevmal

NANO FIBERS ARE GREAT MAKES YOUR HAIR LOOK THICKER AND FULLER, THE FIBERS AND SPRAY COME TOGETHER AND LAST FOR AGES, WORD OF ADVICE ORDER IT FROM " BOOTS " IT WILL TAKE A FEW DAYS BUT AT LEAST YOU WILL GET IT UNLIKE "AIDEN CLARKE HAIR DESIGN IRELAND" FROM DUNDALK WHO HAS RECIEVED 127euro FROM 2 OF MY FRIENDS AND I 6 MONTHS AGO AND HAVENT RECIEVED AS MUCH AS A PHONE CALL FROM HIM SINCE AND NO PRODUCTS.

----------


## lol2000

hi there while looking up nano fibers etc i came across the name AIDEN CLARKE HAIRDESIGNIRELAND, I cant believe this scumbag is still in business, i sent almost 300euro to him at his business address in Dundalk over a year ago and never recieved any products or my money back, he blamed every thing from the postman in his area to the earthquake in japan for the hold up. now he is changing his web sight, so dont be fooled he may have a new sight but hes still the same crook.

----------


## BientotChauve

Nanogen saves my life , so far it is the best concealer I have ever used. I tried Mirage and Super million hair. 

By the way, I noticed that when I used Super million hair, the powder could come inside my nostrils, subsequently I guess it could come inside my lungs. 
Is that dangereous?

----------


## Piscium

I'm a big fan of Nanogen, both Nanofibres and Aquamatch (for when stupid barbers reveal the HT scar (see previous post)). I haven't tried Toppik's equivalent but they do have a spray applicator which allows you to spray the fibres on rather than just shaking/sprinkling. I bought this applicator thinking I could use it with my Nanogen but it's only compatible with Toppik's bottle. So, I will try Toppik next time.

I didn't have a problem with buying Nanogen's Locking Mist. It's about £12 and has lasted me forever and I'm only half way through it.

----------


## JonB.

I've used toppik and couvre together for over a decade.. Really a great product as no one knows I'm balding. 

I just shower everyday....wet the applicator for the couvre...spread the couvre around....then blow dry the rest of my hair around...take some gel....(lately a very firm spike like gel for holding power in the style I choose..Then I just lightly spread the toppik powder around any areas that might need density..

Worked great for over a decade.. and after I go for the HIS service next week...I'm going to give my left over courve and toppik to a good friend of mine who could use this product..

He says he can't believe it works....and I'm too vain to show him on myself.. so I figured after I have the HIS MHT service...I'll give him the product and apply it for him the first time with his wife watching so she can tell him how good it looks.. 

Friends for over 20 years... and he can't believe I'm more bald than him.. LOL 

Courve and toppik in the manner in which I described works great as long as you have some hair remaining....

Mines thinning so badly..within the year or so I'll be bald to the point the courve and toppik won't work..(which is why after a decade I'm giving up the courve and toppik and going to HIS MHT..) 

You might ask how long it takes to put on? Less than 2 minutes each day and it really did the trick.. Good luck deciding..

Hope this helps..

JB

----------

